# Kemosabe?



## camochick (29 Apr 2005)

*Supreme Court rejects hearing 'Kemosabe' appeal
Last Updated Thu, 28 Apr 2005 18:59:48 EDT 
CBC News
OTTAWA - Canada's highest court has refused to hear arguments on whether the word "Kemosabe" â â€œ a term used in The Lone Ranger TV series â â€œ is a racial slur. 

Nova Scotia's Human Rights Commission had turned to the Supreme Court of Canada to clarify the use of the word in the workplace after a woman filed a complaint

Dorothy Kateri Moore complained to the commission in 1999, saying her boss and a co-worker at Play it Again Sports in Sydney discriminated against her by calling her Kemosabe. 

The term was the name Tonto gave the Lone Ranger on the 1950s TV show.

The commission appointed a board of inquiry to look into the complaint. In February 2004, the board ruled that Moore hadn't clearly shown she was offended by the remark so discrimination didn't take place. 

The commission argued that the board of inquiry erred in placing an undue burden on Moore to prove she found the term offensive, and appealed the ruling to the Nova Scotia Court of Appeal. 

The three-member appeal court panel upheld the board's decision, writing that Moore had not shown the word was "notoriously offensive." 

But the commission appealed that decision to the Supreme Court of Canada, hoping it would clarify what the term "notoriously offensive" meant. 

"We're disappointed," Mayann Francis, chair of the Nova Scotia Human Rights Commission, said in a release. "We thought this case might help establish clearer guidelines for dealing with discrimination and the cultural differences one finds in a diverse workplace." 

"This is about much more than the use of one word. It's about establishing standards that are clear to employers and to employees, standards that protect and encourage diversity," Francis said. 

Ann Smith, a lawyer for the human rights commission, said that "people need to understand what that phrase means in order to determine what is or is not considered acceptable behaviour in the workplace." 

"What I consider 'notoriously offensive' you may not. We wanted some legal standard that would help people," she said. 

Since the highest court in Canada will not hear the appeal, she added, the commission will look for other ways to clarify the parameters
*


Ok is this political correctness gone wild or is this something that others agree with. I personally think this woman is wasting taxpayers money. They just named the local baseball team the Edmonton Cracker cats. Should I sue because cracker is slang for a caucasian. Where does is line drawn anymore between true discrimination and people taking things too far?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Apr 2005)

What if you had a Caucasian magazine called Snowball, along the lines of Jet magazine? Or the National Association for the Advancement of White People (NAAWP) as opposed to the NAACP. Or the United Caucasian College Fund as opposed to the United Negro College Fund. Where would that go in court? The Judges would kill themselves rather than try rule on those. Do we all resort to referring to each other strictly by numbers?

We're different, in some ways, but it doesn't change who we are. Certain groups use the "N" word to refer to their own, but scream bloody murder when it's used by anyone else outside their circle. However these are the same people that berate the system for not advancing their cause and "Keeping them down".

The lawsuit happy system we've perpetuated is our own fault, the guy that got $340,000 for a fly in his water bottle is a perfect example. Feel offended (or not)? Sue the bastard. Our courts are to chinckenshit to lead by example and tell someone "You're an asshole! Get a life, and earn a living like everyone else. We owe you nothing, and your court costs for this stupid escapade are $125,000.00. You've got 10 days to pay. No appeal, and the default is thirty years in jail. Rusty, lead him out."

The old saying, "You can't please everyone" comes to mind. It also reminds me of, to paraphrase, "It don't matter the colour on the outside, we're all pink inside."


----------



## Infanteer (29 Apr 2005)

+1 to that, Recceguy.

All this stupid lady had to say is "I don't really like that" and I'm sure they would have apologized and that would have been the end of it.  Instead, she makes a legal issue out of it; probably in the effort to find some money.  Now she lost, clogged up the legal system, and wasted taxpayer dollars so we all wear it.

This is classic, Canadian, cult of victimhood at work - if there was a smiley with a middle finger, I'd put it up right now....


----------



## mover1 (29 Apr 2005)

I find this fourm offensive.  I wish there was a "common sense" law out there where thigs like this can just be dismissed under it. 

Remember that Kemosabe means "friend"


----------



## jmacleod (29 Apr 2005)

The "kemosabe saga" started after a complaint was made to the NS Human Rights Commission that
the term was used by a Cape Breton business to connect with one of their employees. The complaint
should never have gone forward if a modest amount of research was undertaken, but the complaint
was exagerrated by an opinion column in the Halifax Daily News, where the author, Professor Stephen
Kimber, reported that the term originated in the TV Series "The Lone Ranger" circa late 60's. But
in fact the story of the "Lone Ranger" commenced as a radio drama in 1939-1940 emenating from
Chicago, starring Clayton Moore, (picked for his deep baritone voice) - his Indian companion, Tonto
used the term "kemosabe" which in fact was created by scriptwriters of the period - had no connection
with the languages of the Western Plains Tribes of the period in which the adventures were set. An
authority on the languages of the famous fighting tribes, Comanches, Apaches etc. is author Larry
McMurtry, and Alan LeMay (author, "The Searchers"). The entire incident of the "kemosabe saga"
was generated by the profound ignorance of the complainant, her lawyer, and a lazy journalism, and
pointed an unwanted finger at racism in Nova Scotia - totally unwarranted and without merit. MacLeod


----------



## RyanNS (29 Apr 2005)

I used to work at this store, but started after this incident had occurred. The store owner/manager became a very good friend of mine after I started working there and  I can tell you that in no way at all is the man racist. The word "kemosabe" was thrown around like slang amongst everyone and in no way at all did it have any negative connotations.


----------



## bossi (29 Apr 2005)

I am so deeply offended by this woman's frivolous complaint and resulting lawsuit, I think I'm gonna ... snivel ... whimper ... sob ... finish this post, log off and return to the real world.  Long live Far Side!  ;D



			
				mover1 said:
			
		

> ...Remember that Kemosabe means "friend"



Fran Striker, who wrote the scripts,   was also the person who answered the fan letters to the Lone Ranger. He always started his replies with... "Ta-i ke-mo sah-bee" ("Greetings trusty scout").

There have been numerous other suggestions regarding the meaning of this term:

Dr. Goddard, of the Smithsonian Institution, was reported as believing that Kemo Sabe was from the Tewa dialect. He supported his contention by calling on the "Ethnogeography of the Tewa Indians" which appeared in the 29th Annual Report of the Bureau of American Ethnology (1916). It seems that in Tewa, "Apache" equates to Sabe and "friend" to Kema.   

A scholar from the University of California at Berkley thought that Kemo Sabe came from the Yavapai, a dialect spoken in Arizona and meant   "one who is white,"   since the Ranger always wore a white shirt and trousers in the earliest publicity photos.   The Yavapai term is "kinmasaba" or "kinmasabeh"   

Jim Jewell, who directed "The Lone Ranger" until 1938 said he'd lifted the term from the name of a boys' camp at Mullet Lake just south of Mackinac, Michigan called Kamp Kee-Mo Sah-Bee. The camp had been established in 1911 by Jewell's father-in-law, Charles Yeager, and operated until about 1940. Translation of kee-mo sah-bee, according to Jewell was   "trusty scout." 

According to Rob Malouf, a grad student in linguistics at Stanford, there's another possibility: "According to John Nichols' Concise Dictionary of Minnesota Ojibwe, the Ojibwe word `giimoozaabi' means `to peek' (it could also mean `he peeks' or `he who peeks'). Rob continued: "There are several words with the same prefix ["giimooj," secretly] meaning things like `to sneak up on someone'.... It is quite plausible that `giimoozaabi' means something like `scout'.... `Giimoozaabi' is pronounced pretty much the same as `kemosabe' and would have been spelled `Kee Moh Sah Bee' at the turn of the century."   

In his book of humour and observation, noted columnist James Smart observes that the New York Public Library defines "Kemo Sabe" as Soggy Shrub. His entertaining collection is appropriately titled "Soggy Shrub Rides Again and other improbabilities."   

An interesting side light comes from the son of Fran Striker, "It is usually assumed that Kemo Sabe is how the Ranger refers to Tonto. However, in many of the early radio broadcasts, the Ranger calls Tonto "Kemo Sabe" AND Tonto also calls the Ranger "Kemo Sabe".   

Another suggestion has been that Tonto, (whose name means "stupid" according to some interpretations) responded by calling the Lone Ranger "qui no sabe"   which roughly translates from Spanish as "he who knows nothing" or "clueless. 

One of Gary Larson's Far Side cartoons shows the Lone Ranger looking in an Indian dictionary and discovering that kemosabe is "an Apache expression for a horse's rear end." 

http://www.write101.com/kemosabe.htm


----------



## jmacleod (29 Apr 2005)

Fran Striker was a remarkable writer - I used to listen to the Lone Ranger on CHNS Radio in Halifax
Nova Scotia 1939-40 which was on about 8m - the theme music was the "William Tell Overture"
and the Lone Ranger's "hi-ho Silver, away". CHNS sponsored, as many private radio stations did
in Canada and the US, the Lone Ranger Clubs, which focused for one thing, on traffic crossing
safety. There is a great deal of information about author Striker, from Buffalo NY on the Lone
Ranger site, plus an article from the Saturday Evening Post about how the famous Lone Ranger
series was created, plus more information about "kemosabe", and how author Striker "found"
the expression. All of this was available to the Halifax Daily News, prior to their ill conceived crusade
for selected Human Rights in Nova Scotia. Nova Scotia was unquestionably racist in its past, saw it
first hand on a daily basis, but it is not the same place today as it was sixty plus years ago.MacLeod


----------



## paracowboy (29 Apr 2005)

speaking as a man with Plains Indian blood in his clogged-up veins (damn the White Man and his tasty, tasty doughnuts!), and as a victim of racism in the past, I'd like to say that this woman needs, very badly, to be slapped in the face with a halibut! Repeatedly.


----------



## Island Ryhno (29 Apr 2005)

I believe that the halibut may sue Paracowboy. Seriously, some people will do anything for money. It's a good thing these people don't hang around my hockey locker room or at the gym or playing softball.  8)


----------



## winchable (29 Apr 2005)

> I'd like to say that this woman needs, very badly, to be slapped in the face with a halibut




"You must cut down the tallest tree in the forest....with....A HERRING"

Or

"I'd like a fish license please, for Eric, my pet 'alibut."


Ah the many everyday monty python references I think of.

Like anything else in life certain people fail to judge individual cases with their own common sense and fail to solve things at the lowest level, I've seen the clog that frivilous and easily fixable cases can put on a legal system (anyone following the trial in Halifax Re:The couple involved in the standoff will know what I mean) 

My personal theory is that we've got far too many lawyers and people are conditioned through a mixture of TV ads, television, movies and other media outlets to believe that they should get a lawyer to solve something that might be fixed with an apology and a "I think you're being a dink when you call me kemosabe" "cool, I'll stop."


----------



## old medic (29 Apr 2005)

Thank God nobody said "Whatchatalkin'bout Willis" infront of her.


----------



## mover1 (29 Apr 2005)

Well I don't like being reffered to as a "CF Member"

I am a male in the CF and a Member

That makes me a male member and I find that offensive......  :crybaby:


----------



## pronto (29 Apr 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> Like anything else in life certain people fail to judge individual cases with their own common sense and fail to solve things at the lowest level, I've seen the clog that frivilous and easily fixable cases can put on a legal system (anyone following the trial in Halifax Re:The couple involved in the standoff will know what I mean)



Hmmm - what is the Halifax couple story? do tell... Sounds "woody"


----------



## aesop081 (29 Apr 2005)

I find it offensive that you are offended.......


----------



## mover1 (29 Apr 2005)

Well just looking around the shop here and across the tarmac and I see the 500 series and aircrew guys have some bigger members than we have here. Not that I was checking them out or anything I just wanted to know that other competion was out there. 
Now I feel inadequate with some of my members and that makes me sad


----------



## JasonH (29 Apr 2005)

Gold diggers, nothing but gold diggers.  People need to grow up.  Bunch of pussy hurt people running around being called something as stupid as Kemosabe and wanting to sue?  For fuck sakes I've herd it all.

Sorry, had surgery yesterday and havn't slept so I'm a little cranky  :rage:


----------



## mover1 (29 Apr 2005)

Jason H is a full member and I am a new member.....now I am feeling really really self conscious ....


----------



## Blue Max (29 Apr 2005)

You must call me BAWANA, or I will be offended.

Translation "great white hunter", NOT.  ;D


----------



## beach_bum (29 Apr 2005)

From this day forth I wish to be called "Princess-know-it-all-Queen-of-everything-Boss-of-the-world", if not.....I will be offended!!!!!   

Mover1 - tell me more about the members accross the tarmac.   ;D  LOL


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (29 Apr 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> I find it offensive that you are offended.......



All this talk about people being offended is offending me. See you all in court, *******!   ;D


----------



## aesop081 (29 Apr 2005)

Cpl Bloggins said:
			
		

> All this talk about people being offended is offending me. See you all in court, *******!   ;D



So basicaly you are offended that i am offended that they are offended ?

Ouch...gonna take a while to straighten all this out !       ;D

But to get back on what started al this.   A few years ago i was sentenced to take the harassement advisior course and it was unreal.   The cases that the instructors were talking to us about were just plain stupid.   Harassement rules now are just another example of the pendulum swinging to the oposite extreme.


----------



## jmacleod (29 Apr 2005)

The "Halifax Couple Story" is available by researching the Halifax Chronicle Herald and the Halifax 
Daily News. It briefly, is a story of the Nova Scotia bureaucracy responsible for child welfare going
out of control - ill trained Social Workers, over reacting to a complaint by a Halifax doctor, who admits
(today) that she "regrets what was caused by her uninformed complaint" - the couple were told to
hand over their baby to Social Workers, and the mother of the child refused. The father then proceeded
along with his mother to overreact, featuring a loaded firearm in his activity.I know I will hear about
my next comment, but Nova Scotia, circa 2005, is the closest political entity to Dogpatch in North
America - many. many problems, with electrical power distribution,job creation, political patronage
control of certain media by outside interests, a Journalism School at the same level as a Grade 10
high school, and on and on. I do not think that all members of the RCN serving there are overly
happy (but I may be in error) Regards, MacLeod


----------



## winchable (29 Apr 2005)

The anecdotes of the Halifax couple story are especially interesting.


1)The husband claims to have trained with a group of mercenaries in Commando tactics while on a hockey trip to amsterdam
2)Both the Husband and Wife are convinced they are at the center of a vast conspiracy whereby the "system" is out to get them.
3)The husband, representing himself, proceeded to cross examin himself....

There's more,
My father works at the law courts (can't say which position exactly as that would be a dead giveaway) and apparently he get's a cold chill every time she and her supporters walk by (she has a fanbase)

As for Nova Scotia, I agree we certainly do have an unusual number of problems considering the opportunity we have with regards to business, tourism and natural resources.

Just out of curiosity which journalism school is that? I was in classes with many of the Journalism students from King's College and they were swamped with work and assignments as far as I know, anything but grade 10.


----------



## jmacleod (29 Apr 2005)

Most of the King's College Journalism students would be learning to read without moving their
lips. Talk to real Journalists like Harry "The Hat" Flemming, Lydon Watkins, David Bently, Douglas
Harkness, and they will tell you what they think about Professor Kimber's Journalism school. If
the father mentioned "gets a cold chill" when an accused appears in court he is in the wrong
racket - in Nova Scotia, Provincial Court jobs are in fact, patronage jobs for the (whatever party)
faithful. The couple problem could have been avoided by the use of common sense. MacLeod


----------



## mover1 (29 Apr 2005)

Beach Bum you wouldn't like the members across the tarmac. they are greasy and covered in sweat. Some are experts in confined spaces while others like hang out in cockpits.


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Apr 2005)

What about the word 'angawa' from Tarzan. I thought kemosabe simply meant 'friend' the same as angawa. Anyways quite frankly I am sick and tired of thsi PC world, and as the the woman who complained, I sense she's looking for $$$ and thats all. Shame on her.

Back in the 80's a Native in Regina complained after she watched the Flintstones and the word 'savage' was used. CKCK TV then promised never to air that episode again.

Pretty sad.


Wes


----------



## Trinity (29 Apr 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> The anecdotes of the Halifax couple story are especially interesting.
> 
> 
> 1)The husband claims to have trained with a group of mercenaries in Commando tactics while on a hockey trip to amsterdam
> ...



well....

People may be gold diggers and money.. grabbers say it politely..

But they could also just be mentally ill.  And if thats the case, is it really fair
to judge and condemn people who are sick like this?  They really think they
are at the centre of a conspiracy.  The system gets abused, yet... but we need 
to have it in order to make sure the legitimate claims are handled. That means
that these people, sick as they may be, have the right to use the system to
their own needs.

Being called friend.. shouldn't make anyone offended.

However, the use of racial slurs, even if it seems acceptable
such as 'N' (i wont' use that word), even if amongst a group of 
black teens or in music by people is wrong.  WHY?  Because even
if they don't use it with a negative connotation, others will read one
into, or worse..  as it has happened to me, the word sneaks into my
vocabulary if I hear it enough.  How scary is that!!!  I am the most
non racist, happy loving person... but we can polute our minds with
this crap.

There is no such things as a Legit racial slur.  Even if I'm a white
guy calling myself a honkey, cracker or other insult.  It encourages,
even if sub consciously, negativity and seperation of the races.

/rant off

/joke on
I'm offended that more people aren't offended


----------



## winchable (30 Apr 2005)

> But they could also just be mentally ill.



The judge declared them fit to stand trial and represent themselves..so legally they're fine.

The 'system' being out to get them is something I would legitmately like to look into, the scary thing about beauracracies is you run the risk of awful things happening because a number of different people do seemingly innocuous things, so I'd like to hear their case on that point but I think representing themselves is an awful mistake and will do nothing to help their case.(If anyone's seen the movie "cube" I have visions of that occuring)

I don't agree with the decision that they are fit to stand trial, I've talked about it at length with my father and he also questions the decision that they are mentally fit to stand trial having observed their behaivour around the court. (He is _not_ the judge on this case I will say before anyone gets in trouble)

I'm not neccessarily condeming them at all, it's not a money matter either so I couldn't label them money grabbers, they want their child back and I respect that but I think the whole trial is clogging up the system when it could have been dealt with properly had they chosen not to defend themselves or if the judge had done the right thing and had them examined more closely...psychologically...I actually feel bad talking about the whole thing but I've been thinking about it too much.


----------



## jmacleod (30 Apr 2005)

We were focused on the word "kemosabe". The Lone Ranger site published an article from the
Saturday Evening Post on author Fran Striker where he defines where he found the basis for the
word he created. Fran Striker was a well known author in Halifax NS circa 1940's - his numerous
books were on the same racks with comic books of the era (Superman, Captain Marvel, Prince
Valiant, etc.) Striker when you think about it, had to have a word of affection and fellowship for
Tonto, (the faithful Indian companion) to communicate with the Masked Man, he could hardly start the
morning off with "good morning Masked Man, or Mr. Ranger, or, perish the thought, "boss". So the
word is innocuous, lacking in any kind of malice or racial overtones, created by one of the great
narrative writers of our time. I have often felt that Author Elmore Leonard is very familier with the
works of Fran Striker. The complaint about the use of the word should never have been heard by
the NS Human Rights Commission, who should have had sense enough to research it. The
situation was accelerated by sloppy journalism published in the Halifax Daily News, plus the fact that
the NS Human Rights Commission is excessively focused on racial problems for reasons best known
to themselves, and have not yet met the full criteria of their mandate. This matter should, based
on the ruling of the Supreme Court of Canada, vanish. MacLeod


----------



## paracowboy (30 Apr 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> There is no such things as a Legit racial slur.   Even if I'm a white
> guy calling myself a honkey, cracker or other insult.   It encourages,
> even if sub consciously, negativity and seperation of the races.


I gotta call "bollocks" on this one. My two best friends and I call each other every racist slur in several different languages. One's white, one's black (well, actually, he's more the colour of a cup of cocoa), and I'm a 'breed. I love those guys, and would cheerfully die for them. We've eaten at each other's homes, and hung out with each other's families. There's no racial seperation, or negativity. 
People read too much into these things. You'll never hear as much racist humour anywhere as you will in an infantry section with more than one 'race' being represented. Why? Because there's no racism involved in it! Only in an infantry section will you see true egalitarianism. Don't matter where you came from, it's what you do NOW that counts. Race, religion, background, and hot-looking female family members are just grist for the humour mill.


----------



## Trinity (30 Apr 2005)

paracowboy said:
			
		

> I gotta call "bollocks" on this one. My two best friends and I call each other every racist slur in several different languages. One's white, one's black (well, actually, he's more the colour of a cup of cocoa), and I'm a 'breed. I love those guys, and would cheerfully die for them. We've eaten at each other's homes, and hung out with each other's families. There's no racial seperation, or negativity.
> People read too much into these things. You'll never hear as much racist humour anywhere as you will in an infantry section with more than one 'race' being represented. Why? Because there's no racism involved in it! Only in an infantry section will you see true egalitarianism. Don't matter where you came from, it's what you do NOW that counts. Race, religion, background, and hot-looking female family members are just grist for the humour mill.



Of course not... there is no seperation between them..

Its the people who are around who don't know them.... and see things like this happen.
We can't say that they will understand that type of joking, nor will they accept it on the
same level as it is intended.  They are the ones who may be and have been negatively
affected by this...


----------



## paracowboy (30 Apr 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Of course not... there is no seperation between them..
> 
> Its the people who are around who don't know them.... and see things like this happen.
> We can't say that they will understand that type of joking, nor will they accept it on the
> ...


and the more of an issue we make it out to be, the more negatively affected they become when they hear it. People applied more common sense, and stopped over-thinking the language, we wouldn't have nearly as much heartache, and a lot fewer frivolous law suits. That's the problem with political correctness (for lack of a better term, I haven't had enough coffee yet), and affirmative action. It doesn't actually correct or affirm anything anymore (man, I love when it when alliteration just happens!). Education and common sense do. It served a purpose once, but now it's gone too far. 
As another example, and along the lines of the 'Kemosabe' thing: buddy of mine got jacked up for having a Nazi tattoo a few years ago. It was the metal screaming eagle from a Judas Priest album. He got hauled in front of the RSM to explain his white supremicist leanings.
The kicker? 

He's black.


----------



## Trinity (30 Apr 2005)

Sure..

only one problem

Education and Common sense...

common sense isn't common....  

If we weren't discussing on the internet, I think we would find
common ground.  I see some, but I have a hard time trying to type it.
I agree if people could understand the use between friends, but 
simply, people can't.


----------



## Art Johnson (30 Apr 2005)

jmacleod said:
			
		

> The "kemosabe saga" started after a complaint was made to the NS Human Rights Commission that
> the term was used by a Cape Breton business to connect with one of their employees. The complaint
> should never have gone forward if a modest amount of research was undertaken, but the complaint
> was exagerrated by an opinion column in the Halifax Daily News, where the author, Professor Stephen
> ...





I believe that the original radio voice of the Lone Ranger was Robert Hite Sr. He worked for CBS for about 30 years. His son Robert Jr. is a news anchor for WFLA-CH8 out of Tampa Florida. His daughter Cindy has a production company working out of Southern Florida and is also an entertainer in her own right.


----------



## Art Johnson (30 Apr 2005)

Oops I goofed. Earle Grasser was the original radio Lone Ranger beginning in April 1933. He died in an auto accident in 1941. Bob Hite Sr. was one of the anouncers on the show.

Hi Yo Silver, Away!


----------



## paracowboy (30 Apr 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> common sense isn't common....


now there, I fully agree!
To me, it's simple. Like everything else, this whole racial equality thing has been blown WAAAY out of proportion. It's very easy. Everybody is equal, so therefore, we can all talk and act around each other exactly the same, no matter if someone in the circle has a funny accent, or darker/lighter skin. By trying to say "we can't do this around these people" or "these people have special rights/considerations that others don't," all we're doing is emphasizing differences. This ain't ziggackly conducive to equality. And having courts/politicians/media involved at any level just makes shit more complicated, and starts costing me money.
We been preaching the most common sense approach for a couple thousand years now "Treat others as you would be treated." Siddhartha said it first, some Jewish carpenter's son made it even more famous. Good advice then, good advice now. Personally, I'd add: "Lighten up, people!" 
You can't legislate away racism, but you *can* laugh it into oblivion.


----------



## Infanteer (30 Apr 2005)

Sounds about right to me, paracowboy.


----------



## jmacleod (30 Apr 2005)

A review of the original post indicates political correctness out of control in the NS Human Rights
Commission - there is a way to correct this. Legal Counsel Anne Smith should be subject to a
disciplinary hearing by the NS Barristers Society, and the Director's contract reviewed. The
original decision directed to the Complainant was the correct one, and should have been the
termination of any further activity. But the entire sorry adventure is based on ignorance, and
biased bureaucratic behaviour - a not uncommon situation in Nova Scotia. Some months ago
a licensed automobile driver was charged with a criminal offence. His NS driver's license was 
suspended for two years - he was acquitted of the offence, but his license remained suspended
based on a decision by the NS Dept Highways which in fact had no validity in law. Current status
-unknown. I remember clearly the introduction of the NS Human Rights Commission into the
NS life style - it's mandate is on the Internet site. I am sure that there are many in Nova Scotia
who are familier with the works of author Fran Striker, and his introduction and use of the word
"kemosabe"; there are several well known universities with significant faculties of English, who
are familier with historic North American radio - a simple call to some of the well known former
broadcasters from CHNS or CJCH could have easily resolved the definition, scope and overall
use of the word, "kemosabe". MacLeod


----------



## DogOfWar (1 May 2005)

Im offended that Im expected to read everyones replies. Some one sum it up or ill be REALLLY offended. 

You wouldnt like me when Im offended.


----------



## Slim (1 May 2005)

Just a thought...There have been quite a few "silly" cases like this in recent years and more and more are coming to light all the time...Ultimately these cases are doing nothing good to raise the awareness of racial problems in our country. When ordinary (if there is such a thing anymore) people read about this N.S. woman and her complaint they are more likely to dismiss the complainant as a "money grabber" or some other such who is only out to further their own (financial) ends and trying to use the race issue as a vehicle to get there.

The other issue is, of course, that our society as a whole, is not required to be responsible for its actions anymore. I recently heard a Judge throw a case out of court in the States where an obese person tried to sue a restaurant chain for making them fat. The Judge said, "no one forced you to eat there...Take some personal responability for yourself and your weight problem. Case dismissed!"

Hopefully its the start of a trend!



> Princess-know-it-all-Queen-of-everything-Boss-of-the-world


 by Beach_bum


..............!?  ;D


----------



## beach_bum (1 May 2005)

That's me...and when people don't refer to me as such ( and of course obey my every command) I will be offended!  ;D


----------



## Slim (1 May 2005)

beach_bum said:
			
		

> That's me...and when people don't refer to me as such ( and of course obey my every command) I will be offended!   ;D



Alright...From now on *Princess-know-it-all-Queen-of-everything-Boss-of-the-world*

Just remember, when you want to pound the snot out of me for dragging this out, that you made it up! ;D

Later Empress ;D

Slim


----------



## jmacleod (1 May 2005)

A copy of the Judgement by Justice Hon David Chipman QC in relation to the Moore Case (the
kemosabe judgement) appears in full on the NS Human Rights Commission site. Know Justice
David Chipman well, appointed to the NS Court of Appeal by PM Brian Mulroney - a very smart
and competent lawyer in his practice in Halifax NS. Venture to say that Justice Chipman was a
listener to "The Lone Ranger" radio series on CHNS Halifax (the Chipman's are an old established
Halifax family) like all the rest of us, and possibly a member of the "Lone Ranger Safety Cllub"
-his is a reasoned, carefully thought out Judgment, which should, hopefully put an end to this
ridiculous controversy. This will be my final comment - let's move on. MacLeod


----------



## Bill Smy (1 May 2005)

All this reminds me of WASP.

Used today usually in a negative connotation. But then I recall my father pointing out that those who use the term know not of what they speak. The word "white" is redundant, as all Anglo Saxons are white; and not all Anglo Saxons are Protestant.


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 May 2005)

I am hereby serving notice of my intent to sue the entire Canadian wine industry.  I am seeking damages for  negligence, specifically not providing a "this end up" warning on their bottles of sparkling wines.  At a celebratory dinner for my daughters birthday, I opened a bottle upside down, resulting in an impact injury to my nether bits.  I am suing for pain and suffering, and mental anguish. Oh, and drycleaning too... ;D

CHIMO,  Kat


----------



## bossi (3 May 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> So basicaly you are offended that i am offended that they are offended ? ...



How dare you be offended that Aesop is offended that they are offended???  Now I'm offended.
In order to save court costs, mail me money ... now.


----------



## camochick (3 May 2005)

I'm offended by everything and I just found a fly in my water, someone give me money >


----------



## 2 Cdo (3 May 2005)

End this thread before it completely gets out of control! This whole topic was a COMPLETE waste of time, energy, resources, memory space,,,, get the picture?

  :gunner:                                      All politically correct a**holes!


----------



## mover1 (3 May 2005)

No Lets keep it open so we can serve justice in the world. All unite togwether with my sister. Kemosabe is just not kosher. I think we should ask ourselves...What would Jesus Do?.....


----------



## 2 Cdo (3 May 2005)

Jesus would have turned the other cheek!


----------



## Trinity (3 May 2005)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Jesus would have turned the other cheek!



Hey... don't muscle into my territory....
I don't jump out of planes and you don't get to make Jesus jokes.

Lets not break that status quo here!   ;D


(and you don't want to get into the theological debate of turning the other cheek.
Its way to messy and too many opinions on the perceived truth of the passage)


----------



## 2 Cdo (3 May 2005)

I think I get to make all the Jesus jokes I need to seeing how I did alot of praying to Him every time I jumped!


----------



## PPCLI MCpl (3 May 2005)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> End this thread before it completely gets out of control! This whole topic was a COMPLETE waste of time, energy, resources, memory space,,,, get the picture?
> 
> :gunner:                                      All politically correct a**holes!



You sure sound like a "dangerous" individual.


----------



## Infanteer (3 May 2005)

Is this thread going anywhere?


----------



## aesop081 (3 May 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Is this thread going anywhere?



Not likely !


----------



## FastEddy (3 May 2005)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Is this thread going anywhere?




Yes, the use of the words Kemosabe and Tonto could be as humorous and harmless as a great many
replies would indicate, but again its how they are uttered or received.

Examples:

You are a passenger in a car driven by a Native Canadian Buddy along with your girl friends when you
are pulled over and stopped by a Police Officer.

a. The Officer states, You know you were exceeding the posted speed limit by 15 mph., but I'm
    going to let you off with a warning this time, Kemosabe.

b.                            Hey Kemosabe, you know you were exceeding the posted speed limit by
    15 mph., but I'm going to let you off this time with a warning.

c.                           You know you were exceeding the posted speed limit by 15 mph., I'm
    afraid this is going to cost you a $142.50 and 3 points, Kemosabe.

d.                            Hey Tonto, where's the fire, you know you were going 15 mph., over the
    posted speed limit, but I'm going to let you off this time, so watch it, Kemosabe.

So, would any of the Officers conversation necessitate reporting or be objectable and why.


----------



## Kat Stevens (3 May 2005)

It's getting a little ridiculous now.  I call my friends "mate" being of Welsh extraction.  It doesn't necessarily mean I want to procreate with them.  I also call them "amigo" or "compadre" at times... doesn't mean I think they are Mexican....eeeesh.

Kat


----------



## FastEddy (4 May 2005)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> It's getting a little ridiculous now.   I call my friends "mate" being of Welsh extraction.   It doesn't necessarily mean I want to procreate with them.   I also call them "amigo" or "compadre" at times... doesn't mean I think they are Mexican....eeeesh.
> 
> Kat



Ridiculous if you ignore possible legal ramifications, not withstanding the fact that I have seen many a
person get a fist sandwich for a intended good natured remark.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 May 2005)

Ah, but that's assault...physical evidence and all that... I learned to not let namecalling bother me in 4th grade... But, to each his own..


----------



## Fishbone Jones (4 May 2005)

I think we can all agree this has been beat to death. Down it goes.


----------



## Infanteer (4 May 2005)

Thank you, Kemosabe.


----------

